# Bell, Bobcats beat down tired Hawks



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> For a night, the roles were reversed. The low-scoring Bobcats were suddenly efficient on offense, while the high-scoring Hawks turned in a stinker that led star Joe Johnson to question his teammates. Raja Bell shook off his painful left wrist to score 24 points, Ronald "Flip" Murray pestered his former team with 15 points in his Charlotte debut, and Gerald Wallace grabbed 18 rebounds in the Bobcats' 103-83 victory over road-weary Atlanta on Friday night.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10332840/Bell,-Bobcats-beat-down-tired-Hawks


----------

